# estradiol levels



## annar (Sep 26, 2003)

HI peter,

Really hoping you can help me with this one. I've had four ICSI treatments, all unsuccessful. The first three used 3amps of Menogon daily for 12 days and I produced an anverage 10-12 follicles with good fertilisation (about half). 
For the fourth treatment I went to a new clinic where they gave me an ovarian stress test - I'd never had one before. The estridial level hardly rose at all. Based on that they put me on 6amps of menogon daily. 
This terrified me as I'm only 29 but they insisted it was necessary due to the lack of response shown in the OST.
I only produced six follicles, three which were quite tiny.
They abandoned EC on the basis of that and my treatment ended with an unsuccesful IUI after the six follicles were stimulated to ovulate. 
Now I've been told there's no point having any more stimulated cycles because I won't respond to the drugs.
It's like my ovaries have shut down.
I have an FSH of 7.4
The only other thing I can think might be relevant is slow growing embryos - the third treatment they were all two cell. I don't know whether they stopped growing altogether but it's a possibility.
DH sperm count was 8 million with 99pc motility with the IUI.
We don't know what to do, whether IUI is a real possibility or not. 
I don't know how my ovaries can just apparantely shut down to the drugs or why my embryos seem to be slow growing.
Have you any thoughts or advice. I'd really appreciate anything at all you could say that might help us at this stage.

Anna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

annar said:


> HI peter,
> 
> Really hoping you can help me with this one. I've had four ICSI treatments, all unsuccessful. The first three used 3amps of Menogon daily for 12 days and I produced an anverage 10-12 follicles with good fertilisation (about half).
> For the fourth treatment I went to a new clinic where they gave me an ovarian stress test - I'd never had one before. The estridial level hardly rose at all. Based on that they put me on 6amps of menogon daily.
> ...


----------



## zippy (Oct 19, 2003)

peter, wondering if you can help me i am 27 years old and have just had 2 4 cell embryos implanted in me from a 27 year old donor with 3 children i am also 27. i need to know my chances and what excatly is a 4 cell embryo?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

zippy said:


> peter, wondering if you can help me i am 27 years old and have just had 2 4 cell embryos implanted in me from a 27 year old donor with 3 children i am also 27. i need to know my chances and what excatly is a 4 cell embryo?


Very good!

Good luck!

Peter


----------

